# Fringed Uggs: The Next Big Trend?



## magneticheart (Oct 13, 2008)

First there were UGGs and then there were all sorts of knock-offs. And they keep on coming. I adore fringe but not on these Koolaburra by Kettle Black Ankle Fringe Boots ($365). Since fringe is already a loud statement, it's too much with the chunkiness of the boot. I say UGGs should stay plain and simple. What do you think? 

Source: Koolaburra by Kettle Black Ankle Fringe Boot: Love It or Hate It? | Fringe, Kettle Black, Love It or Hate It | FabSugar - Fashion &amp; Style.

-----------------------------


Hmm, not liking these at all.


----------



## Karren (Oct 13, 2008)

Ewwwww...Yuk Yuk Yuk!!!! Those are as bad as Corks!!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 13, 2008)

I think these Ugg trends have to go. They remind me of the Crocs. Comforable, yes, pretty, nope.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 13, 2008)

Ewwww! heck to the no with UGGs! they're fug! *runs away desperately*


----------



## bCreative (Oct 13, 2008)

These shoes need to burn in hell along with those Crocs!!

They truly have the right name because they are UGGLY!!!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 13, 2008)

eeewwww gross that is just yuk.....looks like some bogan got to them and shredded them!!!

Bogan = homeless looking .....redneck type person


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 13, 2008)

How awful.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol...I think I'd wear them


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 13, 2008)

haha, Chantelle, I was going to say they were bogan too!

I suppose they have a kind of red neck charm to them...


----------



## Roxie (Oct 13, 2008)

I like them, but I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol rosie yeh as soon as i seen them i was like omg!!! BOGAN hahahah..oh well


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

I would rather wear Crocs....


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't like these. My mom has a pair of grey sweater Uggs, and I love those.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 14, 2008)

Please save me from those awful looking things.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 14, 2008)

I never understood this Ugg trend...I personally don't like the way any Ugg's look.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 14, 2008)

i don't like uggs that much as a general rule...

but i actually think these are kinda cute!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, that was a no no... Never again.. Don't do it...


----------



## earthtonez (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll be the minority here. I like them. They fit into my style.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh geez... ickeroo!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lauren Conrad's wearing a pair, oh pleaseeee don't let it catch on.

http://popsugar.com/2364925


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 15, 2008)

Not for me!


----------



## rachelrxo (Nov 4, 2008)

They look like an ugly version of the Minnetonkas!


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 4, 2008)

They are SO ugly


----------



## magosienne (Nov 4, 2008)

Yuck yuck !!


----------

